# Compra-venta > Compro >  DVD´S Mariano Goñi

## gardu

Bueno pues estoy buscando los 4 dvd´s de Mariano Goñi de cartomagia. Si alguien está dispuesto a venderlos que se ponga en contacto conmigo. 

gracias de antemano a todos y un abrazo

----------


## gardu

Nadie los tiene por ahi que ya no los use. seguro que rebuscando alguno los encuentra. un saludo a todos

----------


## Moss

Yo tengo el 4 a la venta aquí. Si te sirve... http://www.magiapotagia.com/f13/rebajas-29015/

aunque antes de los de Mariano te recomendaría esto otro: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f13/card...1-y-2-a-29014/

Un saludo Gardu.

----------


## larap

Yo tengo los 4 dvd´s. ponte en contacto conmigo.

larap14@hotmail.com

----------


## gardu

gracias Moss, mirare lo de card college . De lo de mariano me interesarian los 4.

Un saludo

----------


## gardu

Larap te he mandado un correo

----------


## Kike69

me gustaria tener el meltig point reloaded de mariano goñi

----------


## Apex

yo los tengo, no los tenia pensado vender, pero ya los he visto y bueno... si me dices cuanto ofreces quizar me interese. Un saludo!

----------

